

Hackathons are taking the world by storm - bfaviero
https://medium.com/hackathons-anonymous/7b0d844aa650

======
gailees
I wonder in 10 years how many students will participate in hackathons. I think
it could be a majority by then.

------
theamydance
Awesome article depicting our exploding student hackathon culture.

